# Lightning



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just picked up a few dimmable LED light bulbs. These are 5000k so should be bright. 
I've been wanting to test LEDs for sometime with my lightning box and maybe an FM Transmitter.
So far I've tested the color and it's going to work....more test to follow.


----------

